# Computer friert ein (vor allem im Internet)



## Pflaumi (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich bin verzweifelt. Ich habe eine nigelnagelneue Powermaschine gekauft (für nen Batzen Geld) - und jetzt friert mich doch glatt in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen der PC ein. Es lässt sich weder die Maus bewegen, noch reagiert der Computer auf Tastenbewegungen oder auf die Affenklammer strg+alt+entf

Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Problem vor allem (ABER NICHT NUR) dann auftritt, wenn ich im Internet surfe - dann kommt der Frozen Fritz nach 10-15 Minuten (aber auch nicht immer regelmäßig)

Auch habe ich manchmal Probleme, WINDOWS XP herunterzufahren, dann kommt es auch gerne vor, dass sich der Computer aufhängt und ich den Kabel ziehen muss. 

Meine PC-Konfiguration
Asus P4C800 - E DELUXE Mainboard
P4 3,00 HT
2 x 512 MB RAM
2 x 120 GB HDD SATA
56 KB Lux Winmodem
Funkttastatur und -maus
WIndows XP Professional 

 Ich hasse solche Fehler, wo man nicht weiß, worans liegt 
 Solche Einfrierungen hatte ich sogar bei meiner alten Amd-500er Schleuder nicht


----------



## tplanitz (5. Februar 2004)

*Deine Hardware*

Hallo,

ich weiß aus Deiner Beschreibung ja nicht ob die Maschine das von Anfang an macht. Wenn, dann würde ich Sie zurück bringen. 

Hast  Du schon nen Virenscan durchgeführt, lad mal das Programm Stinger.exe
von http://www.g-i.ch/viren/stinger.htm

Wenn Du selber installiert hast könnte es auch an einem Treiber  liegen. Probier mal den abgesicherten Modus und lade nur die benötigten Treiber.

Nebenbei bemerkt ist das mit dem "Grünschnabel" ja echt witzig, wie kriege ich das weg?

Viele Grüße,
tp


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Pflaumi,

sehr warscheinlich liegt es an Deiner Funkmaus, oder/und -tastatur.
Versuche mal in Deiner Beschreibung nachzulesen, ob Du möglicherweise per Schalter einen anderen Adressbereich definieren kannst. Meist ist das mit den Symbolen CH1 und CH2 gekennzeichnet. Womöglich hast Du auch vergessen, dass Maus und Tastatur zwei verschiedene Kanäle benutzen sollten. Bestimmt hat Du in Deinem Familienkreis, oder Bekanntenkreis jemanden mit einer Kabel-Tastatur und Kabelmaus für den PS2-Anschluss. Entferne mal Deine funkgesteuerten Geräte und versuche diese. Auf jeden Fall hast Du bestimmt noch Garantie. Der Umtausch, der möglicherweise defekten Funkgeräte, sollte ohne grossartige Reklamation stattfinden-


----------



## Pflaumi (8. Februar 2004)

Das Problem ist nicht, dass nur Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr reagieren - der gesamte Computer friert ein. Das merke ich, weil Musik stehen bleibt, die gerade läuft, Kopiervorgänge stehen bleiben, Animationen einfrieren usw


----------



## kasper (8. Februar 2004)

Hast du schon mal die CPU-Temperatur überprüft?
Vielleicht hat sich der Kühler beim Transport gelockert.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (9. Februar 2004)

@ Pflaumi,

Da der PC möglicherweise kurzfristig die Frequenz erkennt, wird er auch nach dem Bios, das Betriebssystem booten. Wenn jedoch generell Frequenzüberschneidungen, oder gar Frequenzgleichheiten existieren, dann wird Dein System unweigerlich "einfrieren" da ein System ohne Keyboard nicht funktionieren kann. Auch wenn die Maus als Kabelmaus vorhanden wäre und nur die Funktastatur ausfällt, "friert" das System dabei ein. Microsoft Produkte sind leider so ausgelegt, dass sie ohne Keyboard (da eine nichtexistierende Funkverbindung, dem OS glauben machen will, dass die Steckverbindung gar nicht existiert, auch wenn der Funksender korrekt am PS2-Anschluss angeschlossen ist) nicht funktionieren!


----------



## carhartt (9. Februar 2004)

bitte?
windows friert überhaupt nicht ein!
egal ob ich den stecker an-steck, ab-steck, oder mit der tastatur um den block lauf...

1001% - habe ich gerade probiert.


mfg

basti.


----------



## Birdee (9. Februar 2004)

*Computer friert ein*

Hallo,

geh doch mal in den Gerätemanager und schau nach, welche Interrupts von der Grafikkarte, der Maus und Deiner Netzwerkkarte belegt werden. Das klingt nämlich stark nach einem Konflikt zwischen den IRQ's. 

Ich hatte exakt dasselbe Problem - bei  meinem Rechner belegte die Grafikkarte und die Netzwerkkarte denselben Interrupt ; bildlich gesprochen kamen die beiden sich ständig ins Gehege, wer denn nun zuerst darf.... erst als ich der Grafikkarte einen einen anderen freien IRQ zuwies (wird im Bios gemacht, zumindest bei meiner alten Schüssel ;-)  ), lief das Baby wieder wie geschmiert.

Sonst noch Fragen?


VG// Sabine


----------



## tplanitz (9. Februar 2004)

*shared IRQs*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Vorschlag von  Birdee hört sich sehr gut an, aber Du solltest lieber in Der Beschreibung vom Board gucken da gibts ein thema "IRQ Assignment" oder "IRQ   shared" such dir da mal die Steckplätze raus die "not shared" sind.

Wenn Du ne Einstellung im Bios findest auch gut, sag mal bescheid  wo man das einstellen kann hab auch ein ASUS P4 Board P4....X-X, ist nur so ne Idee.

Tschau,


----------



## BlaBla-HH (10. Februar 2004)

@ carhartt: 
Vielleicht ist das so nicht besonders glücklich erklärt von mir. Wenn oben beschriebene Frequenzkonflikte auftreten, wird Windows versuchen, mit dem Hardwaremanager nach einem Keyboard, oder einer Maus zu suchen. Da das OS dies möglicherweise nicht schafft, weil die Hardware ja schon vorhanden ist, kann es dabei zu einem "einfrieren" des Systems kommen. Möglich ist auch, dass Windows versuchen wird, Standarttreiber zu laden, die wiederum einen Konflikt verursachen werden, wenn die Tatstatur, oder die Maus nicht damit kompatibel ist. Dabei wird auch hier das System, zu einem grossen Prozentsatz, "einfrieren".

Diese Erklärungen helfen aber jedoch noch nicht bei der Problemlösung von Pflaumi. 
Für mich hört sich die Idee von Birdee auch gut an, _nachdem_ man überprüft hat, ob Maus und Tastatur vielleicht doch den gleichen Frequenzbereich benutzen und dies per Software, oder per Schalter veränderbar ist. *g*


----------



## Pflaumi (13. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Tipps, 
ich hab das Problem mittlerweile gelöst bzw. umgangen. Anscheinend war es mein Internetprovider , der irgenwelche Signale an mein Modem schickte, mit denen der Computer nicht fertig wurde und ergo einfror.

Andere Leute mit denselbem Provider hätten diese Probleme auch gehabt, so hat man mir erklärt. Ich hab jetzt den Provider gewechselt, und bis jetzt hatte ich das Problem noch nicht.


----------

